# "Καθαρισμός" καναδογαλλικών από αγγλικές εκφράσεις σε υπότιτλους



## AoratiMelani (Aug 21, 2018)

Βλέπω μια γαλλόφωνη καναδέζικη σειρά στο TV5 και παρατηρώ στους γαλλικούς υπότιτλους μια τάση "εξαγνισμού" ούτως ειπείν. Σε πολλά σημεία που ακούγονται αγγλικές εκφράσεις (ενταγμένες στη γαλλική γλώσσα, υποθέτω) στους υπότιτλους βλέπουμε την αντίστοιχη "καθαρά" γαλλική, φερ' ειπείν le kid > le gosse, man > mec, douchebag > connard, fuck deal? > merde, deal? > ca marche? κ.ο.κ. Αναρωτιέμαι, για ποιον λόγο το κάνουν αυτό; Θεωρείται τρόπον τινά "άσχημο" ή "λάθος" να χρησιμοποιεί κανείς αγγλικές εκφράσεις μιλώντας γαλλικά; Μήπως αυτό γίνεται επειδή το κανάλι είναι γαλλικό; Μήπως αν ήταν καναδικό δεν θα γινόταν;

Αναρωτιέμαι επίσης, στα ελληνικά γίνεται κάτι αντίστοιχο π.χ. στους υπότιτλους για κωφούς; Δηλαδή αλλάζουν το "οκέι" σε "εντάξει", το "μαν μου" σε "δικέ μου"; Υπάρχουν κάποιοι κανόνες, κάποιες οδηγίες "καθαρισμού" της γλώσσας για ενδογλωσσικούς (ή όπως λέγονται) υπότιτλους;

Το έβαλα το θέμα σε αυτή την ενότητα επειδή δεν ήξερα πού να το βάλω. Αν οι διαχειριστές θεωρούν πιο κατάλληλη κάποια άλλη, ας το μετακινήσουν.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 21, 2018)

Έχω παρατηρήσει το ίδιο ακριβώς φαινόμενο σε ελληνικό ριάλιτι, και συγκεκριμένα στο Σερβάιβορ. Ακόμα και το "σούπερ!" γινόταν "τέλεια!" ή κάτι αντίστοιχο.


----------



## Earion (Aug 22, 2018)

Μια και είμαστε στο Playground, να βάλω αυτό:


----------



## sarant (Aug 22, 2018)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον αυτό, δεν το είχα παρατηρήσει.Στο γαλλικό ραδιόφωνο, πάντως, που το παρακολουθώ ταχτικά, αγγλικά δάνεια ακούγονται όλο και περισσότερο. Kάποτε αναφέρουν αμέσως μετά τον ιθαγενή όρο.


----------



## SBE (Aug 22, 2018)

Δηλαδή βλέπουμε μετάφραση των γαλλοκαναδικών σε γαλλικά της Γαλλίας. 
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κάτι τέτοιο άλλη φορά, αλλά δεν μου φαίνεται περίεργο αν σκέφτονται οι Γάλλοι ότι οι αγγλικές λέξεις είναι ιδιαιτερότητα της γαλλοκαναδικής διαλέκτου και δεν γίνονται αντιληπτές από τους Γάλλους της Γαλλίας.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 23, 2018)

Κάτι τέτοιο πέρασε αορίστως και από το δικό μου μυαλό. Ορισμένες ίσως να είναι κατανοητές (man, kid) άλλες όμως όχι, και δεν μπορεί κανείς να κάθεται να σπαζοκεφαλιάζει πού θα βάλει το όριο. Βέβαια το κανάλι, αν και με έδρα τη Γαλλία, είναι διεθνές, δηλαδή δεν απευθύνεται μόνο σε Γάλλους αλλά σε γαλλόφωνους ανά τον κόσμο. Αυτό πάλι είναι δίκοπο μαχαίρι: μπορείς να πεις "Τα αφήνω όλα ως έχουν" είτε "Τα μετατρέπω όλα σε κάτι που θα είναι κατανοητό απ' όλους".


----------



## SBE (Aug 23, 2018)

Σήμερα κάθισα να το παρακολουθήσω και σε ένα σημείο μια Καναδέζα της Βρετανικής Κολομβίοας (δηλαδη από αγγλόφωνη περιοχή) εξηγούσε στα γαλλικα ότι τα φυτά μάς μιλάνε, αρκεί να τα κατανοήσουμε (les entendre), ενώ οι υπότιτλοι έλεγαν να τα ακούσουμε (les ecouter). Υπέθεσα ότι το σωστό είναι το δεύτερο, κι επειδή ίσως τα γαλλικά της δεν είναι καλά, το διόρθωσαν στους υπότιτλους.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 23, 2018)

Είπε hear και της το έκαναν listen.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 24, 2018)

Αυτό που λέει η Παλάβρα. Κι εγώ το entendre ως "ακούω" το ήξερα.


----------



## SBE (Aug 26, 2018)

Κι εγώ, αλλά το ένα είναι ακούω με προσοχή και το άλλο είναι ακούω σκέτο. Το θεμα δεν είναι πώς το λέμε στα ελλήνικος. Το θέμα είναι ότι το διόρθωσαν. Πιθανόν να το διόρθωσαν σε καλύτερα γαλλικά. Είναι αυτό σωστό;


----------



## Palavra (Aug 27, 2018)

Ναι. Αν ήταν αγγλικά, η φράση θα ήταν "All you have to do is listen" και όχι "All you have to do is hear". Το δεύτερο είναι λάθος και στα αγγλικά και στα γαλλικά.


----------



## SBE (Aug 27, 2018)

Γιατί όμως το διορθώνουν στους υπότιτλους; ΑΥΤΟ είναι το θέμα μας, όχι η γραμματική της γαλλικής γλώσσας και πως τη χρησιμοποιώ εγώ.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 27, 2018)

Υποθέτω για τον λόγο που αναφέρεις κι εσύ.



SBE said:


> Σήμερα κάθισα να το παρακολουθήσω και σε ένα σημείο μια Καναδέζα της Βρετανικής Κολομβίοας (δηλαδη από αγγλόφωνη περιοχή) εξηγούσε στα γαλλικα ότι τα φυτά μάς μιλάνε, αρκεί να τα κατανοήσουμε (les entendre), ενώ οι υπότιτλοι έλεγαν να τα ακούσουμε (les ecouter). Υπέθεσα ότι το σωστό είναι το δεύτερο, κι επειδή ίσως τα γαλλικά της δεν είναι καλά, το διόρθωσαν στους υπότιτλους.


----------



## SBE (Aug 27, 2018)

Nαι, αλλά έχει νόημα η διόρθωση, αφού τελικά μπορεί να έχει σημασία το λάθος;


----------



## Palavra (Aug 27, 2018)

Εδώ προφανώς εννοούσε «ακούω ακούσια», όχι «κατάλαβα». Δεν έχει νόημα η πρόταση «τα φυτά μας μιλάνε αρκεί να τα καταλάβουμε». 

Ο υπότιτλος σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση προφανώς διορθώνεται επειδή απευθύνεται, μεταξύ άλλων, και σε κωφούς και βαρήκοους, επομένως βοηθάει στην κατανόηση. Προσωπικά, δεν συμφωνώ με τη διόρθωση των ξενικών λέξεων, να γίνεται, ας πούμε, το ΟΚ «εντάξει», αλλά αν ο υπότιτλος απευθύνεται σε ΑμεΑ, προφανώς και χρειάζεται μια επιπλέον ενίσχυση του υποτίτλου.


----------

